

Ask HN: Suggested Reading List - kylelibra

What books would you all recommend regarding entrepreneurship?<p>I've recently read Rework, Escape from Cubicle Nation, Four Hour Work Week and Crush It.
======
DanielStraight
If you haven't seen it before, you should check out the personal MBA reading
list:

<http://personalmba.com/best-business-books/>

~~~
joshkaufman
Thanks for the mention, Daniel - I'm the guy who created this list. If anyone
is looking for pointers to great books about specific business topics, I'd be
happy to point you in the right direction.

~~~
tamersalama
Where can I suggest books? I didn't find "Founders at work"

------
slindstr
I'm trying to read as much as I can about the topic too so here's what I'm
reading:

-Books-

Lifecycle of a Technology Company by Edwin Miller

The Game by Neil Strauss (you laugh but it's basically all about getting more
confident)

Rich Dad Poor Dad by Robert Kiyasaki

The 21 Irrefutable Laws of Leadership by John Maxwell

They Call Me Coach by John Wooden

-Magazines-

Entrepreneur

Fast Company

BusinessWeek

Fortune

Money

Inc.

-Websites-

Hacker News

Fred Wilson's Blog (www.avc.com)

FoundersSpace (www.foundersspace.com)

A lot of these titles are more focused on leadership or business in general,
but I think a successful entrepreneur should have a general knowledge of a lot
of stuff out there. I'm sure that I'm forgetting some, and these don't include
the books I've got for the MBA program I'm taking. I'd have to dig those up,
but I can post the titles if you'd like.

[Edited because the formatting was really screwy]

------
mcdowall
I'm currently working my way through Derek Sivers list:
<http://sivers.org/book>

I would also recommend reading PG's essays:
<http://www.paulgraham.com/articles.html>

------
sourc3
I would definitely recommend the following books:

\- How Breakthroughs Happen: The Surprising Truth About How Companies Innovate
by Andrew Hargadon

\- Micro ISV by Bob Walsh

\- Smart and Get Things Done by Joel Spolsky

\- 4 Hour Workweek by Tim Ferris

and here is one that I used in school that has great intro level information
on a variety of topics.

\- The Portable MBA in Entrepreneurship by Andrew Zacharakis (check the
spelling)

------
sethwartak
DELIVERING Happiness by Tony Hsieh is an incredible book, especially
concerning their customer service focus. (If you're especially interested in
their culture, they give their culture book away for free at request).

Also, Founders at Work by Jessica Livingston is a great book with some great
insights by early entrepreneurial efforts.

------
elg0nz
Founders at Work is a Must read for anyone here. Written by Paul Graham's Wife
and really captures how a Startup Life is like. Plus the people she interviews
are epic,Max Levchin, DHH, Steve Wozniak, PG, Evan Williams (before Twitter, a
must read), etc.

------
johnarcews
Try this 10 Must Have Inspirational, Motivational, Business & Startup Books
for WebGeeks [http://webgeekph.com/resources/10-must-have-inspirational-
mo...](http://webgeekph.com/resources/10-must-have-inspirational-motivational-
business-startup-books-for-webgeeks/)

------
mdg
I dont think its a good idea to strictly focus on one subject when it comes to
reading. It will be good for your brain to take a break from thinking about
entrepreneurship and think about something fictional. Therefore, I suggest you
add Fahrenheit 451 to your list.

